# Electric Log Splitter



## SonnyT (Sep 20, 2010)

Anyone have or have used a electric operated Log Splitter. Thinking about looking or making one. Making would be cheaper for me, since I don't need to split a lot of wood and I think I can build it!


----------



## Mark / Ohio (Sep 22, 2010)

I keep looking at those little ones myself. I get my wood pre plit from the sawmill but there's always a few odd ones that are a little too big for my stove. Anymore I'm doing good just to haul home, stack and move the wood inside downstairs to the stove. The ole body taint what it used to be and it was not great to start with.


----------



## tractornut (Sep 17, 2010)

well sonny if you are ever in northwest ohio i can hook you up with a nice sized piece of i-beam to start


----------



## SonnyT (Sep 20, 2010)

That would be a good start Jeff! Maybe one of those that looks like a screw would work?


----------



## tractornut (Sep 17, 2010)

that was a pretty cool looking splitter and looked like it worked great only thing that would concern me would be running hardwood through it


----------



## SonnyT (Sep 20, 2010)

That and not getting caught in it. ouch!


----------



## tractornut (Sep 17, 2010)

yeah that might sting a little


----------



## storm8crow (Apr 26, 2012)

I'd better tell you up front, this is the first posting that I've ever made to any forum. I've been a member here for about 5 minutes.

I borrowed my son-in-law's 4 ton electric hydraulic splitter. I was impressed. Locally they can be bought for less than $300. so is it reasonable to spend all the time and money to build one?


----------



## Moabman (Apr 12, 2012)

storm8crow said:


> I'd better tell you up front, this is the first posting that I've ever made to any forum. I've been a member here for about 5 minutes.
> 
> I borrowed my son-in-law's 4 ton electric hydraulic splitter. I was impressed. Locally they can be bought for less than $300. so is it reasonable to spend all the time and money to build one?


This is true, if your looking for a compact unit then you will end up spending more time and money trying to build one. The upside though is if you do build it on your own it will be made in the USA! All these compact units 10 ton and less are all unfortunately made in China. Here are some options on the electric units, they go up to 20 tons of splitting force which are made in the USA:

Electric Log Splitters - WoodSplitterDirect.com


----------



## motorhead12 (May 1, 2013)

Go USA!


----------

